# Longtime O Scaler buying his first N gauge set!!



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

So, stepping out of my comfort zone. Did a little digging here and online a local dealer has this set on sale.

Good set for a home office oval??

*Kato N 106-0041 CB&Q Silver Streak Zephyr Boxed Starter Set*

Thanks!!!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

It's a nice set. I have six Kato passenger trains, some sets and some I pieced together. I have added light kits to the cars, and I am glad this was possible. Today the light kits are LEDs, which have a constant light level.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff T said:


> So, stepping out of my comfort zone. Did a little digging here and online a local dealer has this set on sale.
> 
> Good set for a home office oval??
> 
> ...


Depending on what it costs, Yes, I think you can't start better. 
How much?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have that set and really enjoy being able to run it on the dining room table in my small apartment when I need to get a train fix but don’t want to deal with my o gauge stuff. Like most, if not all, kato products, it’s a simple but high quality set. I also added the lighting kit to the cars in my set and it’s quite easy to do.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Big Ed said:


> Depending on what it costs, Yes, I think you can't start better.
> How much?


$210


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

$210 isn't bad, especially considering the pleasure you will get. I bought most of my passenger stuff fifteen years ago and probably spent about $150 per set then. I am watching a UP train and a Burlington Northern set go around now. Maybe I am simple minded, but I love watching the lighted cars go by.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff T said:


> $210


That is a good price.


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Jeff T said:


> So, stepping out of my comfort zone. Did a little digging here and online a local dealer has this set on sale.
> 
> Good set for a home office oval??
> 
> ...


Good news.............. you can stay comfortable in your zone.

Can't go wrong with Kato - it's quality stuff!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Bought the set today and set it up in about 10 minutes! Fits on my home office credenza perfectly!! Sure runs quieter than O.

Now to buy the passenger car interior light set!!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Update - Loving it, and so is my bride!!!


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Added the Kato light kit #11-212, a little finicky but they look way better!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jeff T said:


> Added the Kato light kit #11-212, a little finicky but they look way better!!


Pictures look fine. 
Show us your oval already!
You been looking for stuff to add?
Buildings, scenery, peoples etc?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Never mind I see the other thread now, Pictures here, Sure, this is the O gauge section, but what other gauges...


----------

